# plastic strip on the back of shingles



## KarlJay

When I did a 'quick n dirty' patch job a few years back, I didn't remove the plastic strip that covers the tar on the back of the shingles. When I remove the patch job, I noticed the plastic was still there.
Are you supposed to remove the plastic strips on the back of shingles so they can melt together.


----------



## tinner666

The plastic strip serves two purposes. To keep them from sticking togeter in the bundles and as a reinforcing strip when nailed. DO NOT REMOVE IT!


----------



## Denzo

Once the shingles are applied it dosen't matter about the strip...it's there to keep the shingles from sticking together before installation.


----------



## federer

yea i always wondered about that. after installation it doesnt really matter that much. its surprising how long they manage to stay on though even after years


----------



## KarlJay

I was thinking that the intent was for that sticky tar stuff was to stick each layer together, kinda like a glue. It doesn't make since to put it there, cover it with plastic strip, why have it there at all?


----------



## Denzo

The reason it's there is to keep the shingles from sticking together before they are installed...once they are installed that strip is supposed to melt and allow the shingles to seal together... I am not sure how much sun your roof gets or how hot your summers are but for the strip to melt away the more exposure to the sun and heat...the quicker the seal... thats why using the correct amount of nails per shingle during installation is so important . It helps keep the shingles in place during windy days until they are able to seal with each other...


----------



## Denzo

Yea... Ive also noticed that before ..


----------



## tinner666

KarlJay said:


> I was thinking that the intent was for that sticky tar stuff was to stick each layer together, kinda like a glue. It doesn't make since to put it there, cover it with plastic strip, why have it there at all?


 As I said before. To keep them from sticking in the bundles, and it is necessary to leave it ON. It is the only reinforcement for the shingles.
Take two shingles and lay them together like on the roof and see where the seal strip lands. The plastic is on the nail line. And, it never melts.:whistling2:


----------



## biggles

the tar strip behind that plastic strip will seal onto the other shingles after a long hot summer banging away at the roof...biggest mistake is patch jobs in the fall and winter my roofer said you have to use a caulk gun with roofing sealer to back up that tar strip till the summer months hit..if the tar sealer doesn't catch the load on a windy day is the nails :huh:


----------



## MJW

tinner666 said:


> As I said before. To keep them from sticking in the bundles, and it is necessary to leave it ON. It is the only reinforcement for the shingles.
> Take two shingles and lay them together like on the roof and see where the seal strip lands. The plastic is on the nail line. And, it never melts.:whistling2:


You are exactly right, except not all shingles have a strip under the nailing line, only CT and it was because the Landmarks were sticking together in the bundles during the first runs of the new widetracks.

Oh, and OC I guess has it for reinforcement, but it's total BS just like their shingles. It was a copy of the CT Landmark.


----------



## Thurman

IF you don't believe these plastic strips will just melt away and allow the tar to stick to the lower shingle--go up on the roof on a very hot day and try to pull a shingle up after it has been on for a year. I used to do small roofing patches and they were most of the time very hard to break loose. I'm just too old and fat to get on roof's anymore :whistling2: . David


----------



## biggles

that Nor'Easter in March 2010 here on the Island i lost a 40 X 40 Cape Cod shingled roof and a 20 X 20 2 car garaged roof shingles all over the yard...contractor came in put down a rubberized sheet then a 100MPH rated shingles and didn't rip one plastic strip off..i asked about them and he said they disappear after a couple of hot summers:furious:....ever feel the hood of your car in the summer..imagine a dark roof shingle...and like stated try pulling them apart.........forgetttaboutittt :thumbup:


----------



## MJW

We don't have the heat of the south but it does reach 100F or very close every year. I have never seen the plastic strips melt. That may be another issue of the home (ventilation).


----------



## KarlJay

My area gets over 100 many times a year, but my house is heavly shaded. Maybe that's why they never melted.


----------



## KarlJay

Just got an email back from OC, they said that there is no need to remove the plastic strip.


----------



## John2510

*A Novel Alternative...*

Not being an experienced professional, I read the lengthy instructions on the package of shingles. It clearly said to leave the strip in place. 

But what does the manufacturer know... :whistling2:


----------

